# Dethleff Globtrotter Advantage A6731 12v power socket



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have just purchased the above model and am confused as to what type of 12v socket feeds the TV as it looks like a normal cigarette ligher plug but is smaller.

Any suggestions and also where I can obtain one?

Thanks again

David


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi David

It's probably a Hella plug, you can get them from Maplins for £3.99.

See here.

Sandy


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

It is a DIN 12V socket - standard throughout Europe. You need to get either a DIN plug or, if your TV has a USA-style cigarette lighter plug already attached, an adapter socket. Both are shown on the attached link. You will note that the ProCar plug comes with a red adapter collar to enable it to be plugged into the larger socket. The adapter socket is in the middle of the top row. They are all widely available.

http://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/product_list.aspx?prod=Procar+12V+and+24V+plugs

Philip


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sandy_Saunders said:


> Hi David
> 
> It's probably a Hella plug, you can get them from Maplins for £3.99.
> 
> ...


To avoid confusion, that's a DIN plug - Hella is a brand.


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks

I cannot believe how quick i receive replies on this site!!

Many thanks

David


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

JeanLuc said:


> Sandy_Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > Hi David
> ...


It possibly is, but the name Hella has become a generic term for this type of plug, just as with Hoover for a vacuum cleaner.

For instance the Maplins plug is called a Hella plug, but according to the packaging it is made by a firm called Moonraker.

Sandy


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Philip
Sorry i am still a little confused what is the reference number for the one I require?

CO....

David


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

skyman1 said:


> Philip
> Sorry i am still a little confused what is the reference number for the one I require?
> 
> CO....
> ...


David

The Maplins code is A94GW. If you are going to one of their shops, look in the Truck/Car electrical section. On line, just follow the link in my first post and that will take you there.

Please note that I haven't checked whether this is the cheapest source for a plug, it just happened to be where I have got one in the past.

Sandy

Edit - Just realised that I answered a post intended for somebody else, my apologies. Sandy


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We're all here to help.

If the TV power lead has a cigarette-lighter plug on it already, you need this adapter:
http://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/pro...Car+DIN+/+Lighter+Socket+Converter+Plug&id=69

Otherwise, you need one like this (or the Maplins "Hella") then fit it to the bare 12V power lead. I would choose a plug with a fuse in it as shown here:
http://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/product_detail.aspx?prod=Pro+Car+Universal+Plug+with+8A+Fuse&id=45

Apologies for earlier confusion. I realised when putting this post together, that I had not shown you the adapter socket (first one above) in my original post. I had mistaken a non-fused plug for the adapter.

Philip


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi
I think CO228 adaptor will do the trick I also forgot to say I will be using a 12v inverter ( with a normal cigarette lighter end) as well for use in poor signal areas for a Sky box to work on 240v and where there are no mains hook up

I hope this all makes sense?

David


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

*re adaptor*

Hi

I have received the roadpro CO228 adaptor yesterday tried it with cigarette lighter plugged in but the adaptor is still too large for the original socket.

Do I now chop off the cigarette lighter end and fit the Maplins Hella type plug?

Is there nowhere I can get the manufactures original plug from, as I do not want to make the same mistake again.

Just for the record the adaptor's diameter is the exactly the same as that of the original socket.

Thanks again

David


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

I think this is the adaptor you need. I had the same problem with my Renault Traffic. I'll try and post the link to the item on Ebay. 
Chris.

http://www.ebay.co.uk.Vehicle Parts & Accessories>Motorhome Parts & Accessories>Accessories.220653918927.
Outdoor Leisure Shop.

Can't seem to make this work as a link but if you cut and paste the address it should work?


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Skyman1,

I used a Cigar Plug into Hella 12v Socket Adaptor available from  here<  and many other places online.

However the distance from the battery to the 12V outlet in my Dethleffs Advantage caused the 240V inverter to alarm due to the voltage drop. I found the solution was to connect the inverter directly to the leisure battery using an appropriate fuse. Also you do not say what size inverter you are using, my 12V outlets are fused at 20amps and will only run a small inverter.

As regards TV, the best solution is a LCD/LED TV that runs on 12V, they use 2amps or less giving hours of use on the standard leisure battery.

It worth searching the forums for more information, you will find lots of posts covering the use of inverters/problems.

Search Page

Terry.


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Terry 

I will take your advice and wire the inverter directly to the leisure battery, did you find it a problem feeding the wire down to the battery as I need the inverter to be in the TV cupboard near to the Sky box as I have moved the shelf up to accommodate the box the new LCD TV will be underneath the cupboard and am feeding the 12volt feed in trunking to the 12v socket along with a VGA wire etc and will accommodate my lap top in the cupboard out of the way with a wireless internet dongle and cordless mouse and keyboard. 

To be fair I will hardly ever use the sky box but I am making provisions, just in case, also if I ever go abroad etc.

I will order the socket/adaptor today, why on earth don't they standardise these things!!

David 

PS as I have only had the van a week and having so much to take in I cannot remember where the leisure battery is but I will find it!!


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

David,

Got my van last year, very steep learning curve. Still learning, the manual provided is not much use.

My van is an Advantage T6571B rear bed, so the layout is not the same as yours. However the location of the leisure battery should be the same under the passengers seat. I have a 80 AH Gel battery with space for a second. To access the battery remove the seat from the metal box base, you will need to use a Allen Key. Note with a swivel seat you need to swivel the seat to expose the lower Allen socket head fixing at each corner.

I have run a mains lead from the inverter to the socket using the existing cable runs. In my van these cable runs are located on the floor on both sides of the van and around the top of the door. To find yours, you need to look in the back of cupboards and behind boxing. I have used zippy ties where the cables are not exposed and plastic trunking where the cables are exposed such as in cupboards.

The 240V socket I used can be found here<, once you know what you want it's worth looking around on-line for the best price.

Hope this helps,

Terry.


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Terry

After my last email I found the battery on mine it is under the passenger seat (not a swivel one)

The inverter I got was from CPC http://cpc.farnell.com/_/gp-12-300/inverter-300w-continuous-12v/dp/PW01949?Ntt=PW01949

I fitted it this afternoon after visiting my local car accessories shop to get 7 mtrs cable

I fed it straight from the leasure battery and it immediatley blew the 45 amp fuse and the wire was red hot!!

I then tried the inverter on my car battery no problem

I then realised the wire the shop supplied me was much thinner than the cable supplied with the unit.

I then popped round to the garage who does my repairs and he aggreed the cable supplied was not the correct current rating and will pick up the correct cable tommmorrow.

Can you give me your verdict on the one suppied as I now see it has a 300w rating far too much for what I require.

David


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

David,

*THE 12V WIRING MUST BE AS SHORT AS POSSIBLE*

By saying direct connection to the battery, I mean locate the inverter next to the battery under the passenger seat. *This will ensure that the 12V wiring is kept as short as posible.* The long lead must be the 240V lead from the inverter to the 240V outlet socket.

I have used a 150Watt Inverter which requires 12V supply at 12.5 amps, so your 300Watt Inverter will require 25 amps.

These two links may help.
battery cable what size?

300w inverter 

Terry.


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ahh!!

I see what you mean hence the 240v socket!!

I will sort it out tonight.

Thanks


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Terry

Adaptor arrived today perfect

Fitted inverter neatly behind passenger seat did not use a fancy 13 a sockert just fitted a double socket and back box no one will see it as it is at the back of the TV cupboard along with a mounted 4 gang trailer socket for the 240v.

I will put Lap top in there with shutter down connected via VGA cable in neat trunking to LCD TV and use cordless mouse and keyboard.

Just a couple of questions about the van
How long does the water take to heat up?
There are two ceiling lights over the sink and hob where is the switch?

The left hand cigarette lighter does not work I have checked the fuses and they are ok the right hand one works ok

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Dave,

How long does the water take to heat up? 
*Should take around 30mins on electric.*

There are two ceiling lights over the sink and hob where is the switch? 
*Can't help with this, have you looked on each of the ceiling lights for a switch.*

The left hand cigarette lighter does not work I have checked the fuses and they are ok the right hand one works ok.
*Have you checked the fuses on the control unit under the drivers seat.*

Terry.


----------



## skyman1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Terry

Have checked fuses under seat all ok.

The ceiling lights must have a seperate swich somewhere but I cannot find it I will keep on looking.

Thanks again for your help

David


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

David,

Are you aware of the Dethleffs Owners Club, they provide a range of services for Dethleffs owners.

1) May be able to get hold of a manual for your van translated to English.
2) Provide access to Dethleffs parts.
3) Provide access to UK based help for technical issues/problems.

Membership costs around £10.00 for the year and may help you in you first year of ownership. Each year they arrange a subsidised trip to the Dethleffs factory for several days, which may be of interest to you.

Happy to help,

Terry.


----------

